# Triage



## KARENR (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello, have quick question in reference to hospital triage patients.  When our provider is on-call and takes a triage call, are these services billable.  Seems like I read an article in the Coding Edge about a new code for triage patients. 
Any input would be appreciated.


----------

